# Dimming thermostat pulsing



## WoYtaZ (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi! Ive got microclimate b1 from few days and im a bit confused. I start using it from yesterday and i think then it was allright, but today ive noticed that when it reach set temperature it start to pulse the light dimming it on and off. Isnt it should be dimmed down but quite constant light? Is it normal or something is wrong with thermostat?


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

That doesn't sound right, it should just dim the bulb, any flickering/pulsing could point to an issue. What bulb are you using?


----------



## WoYtaZ (Nov 21, 2014)

Exo-terra intense basking 150w. I got this thermostat with used viv but there was sun glo bulb. I havent used it with itbut now i got t5 strip and changed bulb for normal basking light. It seemed to work ok first day but now it seems to be something wrong.


----------



## WoYtaZ (Nov 21, 2014)

Exo-terra intense basking 150w. I got this termostat together with viv when i bought it used, but there was sun glo bulb which i wasnt used with thermostat. Now i got t5 strip and changed basking light for normal basking bulb.


----------



## WoYtaZ (Nov 21, 2014)

Exo-terra intense basking 150w


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Are you sure it is a dimming stat and not a pulse one?


----------



## WoYtaZ (Nov 21, 2014)

Sure its dimming by description on housing - microclimate b1 digital dimming thermostat


----------



## WoYtaZ (Nov 21, 2014)

Allright, problem sortet. On this forum i found thread about rare issue between microclimate b1 and arcadia t5 light bulbs. I have exactly that setup. Sortet it by moving thermostat away from t5 ballast and what i think was crucial i kept thermostat sensor and its wire away from wires going from ballast to bulb. Both devices i still have connected to same mains so that seams to be no problem. Hopefully it will help someone with same problem. I think that issue should be investigated bit more by arcadia and microclimate.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow, that's quite scary, glad you found the cause and have corrected it, have you informed either/both companies so they can be aware? I use both brands and luckily have never had a problem but will look out for it now, thanks!


----------



## WoYtaZ (Nov 21, 2014)

I know that arcadia is aware of that problem but its really rare probably because even if anyone have both devices his wiring setup might just not interferre with eachother. I will write to these both companies to make them aware of another case of that problem. As we know these companies have good reputation about solving customers problems so there is a chance to solve that. Personally im wondering if replacing stat probe wire for screened one wont solve that problem. I just dont have time to try this at the moment. At least everything is working fine for me right now.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

you are right it is very rare, maybe 2 in every 10k units

but..... both the stat and the controller have exceeded their EMC testing. This means that the magnetic and radio interference is filtered out. (try using a china controller with these stats.....its like a disco)

its the same old issue we used to have with televisions years ago. The TV would be fine until someone in the house turned a hair dryer on or some such thing and it would go all dotty.

its interference

we pay extra to filter all that is possible out. In some cases there seems to be a bit still

so keep them far apart. about 2' I think is best and use a different plug

you may find that you are near a phone mast or something so it makes it worse????

no one really knows at the mo

john


----------

